# [GTK] Ver miniaturas de imágenes (cerrado)

## lanshor

Saludos a todos.

¿Hay alguna forma de ver las imágenes de una carpeta en forma de miniaturas (en aplicaciones GTK)? Vamos, lo que viene a ser la previsualización de toda la vida... Es muy incómodo en ciertas aplicaciones como Firefox al usar un campo "input file", que te tienes que acordar del nombre de la imagen  :Sad: 

Otras como gimp por lo menos tienen a la derecha un campo donde se previsualiza sólo la imagen seleccionada, pero no eso lo que quiero.

He buscado en varios sitios pero no he encontrado nada, y me parece raro que algo tan importante no esté a la vista :S

----------

## i92guboj

Si te refieres a los diálogos de "open file" y similares, no creo que haya mucho que hacer.

Hay una alternativa bastante cutre y guarrilla, que consiste en usar kgtk. Kgtk permite el uso de los diálogos open/save de kde3 en aplicaciones gtk. Sin embargo, los resultados son bastante dispares, dependiendo de la aplicación concreta y la versión de kgtk. Lo más normal es que no sea muy estable.

La opción mejor es coger un programa basado en kdelibs en lugar de un programa gnome o gtk.

----------

## lanshor

Pues vaya... :S

Probaré kgtk a ver que tal...

----------

## i92guboj

A no ser que la cosa haya mejorado mucho, dudo que los resultados sean muy interesantes.

Técnicamente se puede conseguir lo que tu quieres, aunque seguramente habría que construirlo todo desde cero, ya que gnome no incluye diálogos tan avanzados de fábrica, como kdelibs. (Esto es solo una suposición, mi experiencia con no va muy lejos, quizás los incluye pero nadie los ha usado nunca).

Este tópico ha salido millones de veces, y parece ser una de las grandes lacras del mundo gtk en general. Sin embargo, es una causa perdida, hay millones de excusas, algunas muy originales... Con un poco de google encontrarás seguramente material para leer. La solución más fácil es siempre usar otro toolkit en las aplicaciones que requieran de una gestión mejor de archivos. Hay casos, como gimp, en que es difícil buscar un sustituto, y por eso tengo un ojo puesto en la rama de desarrollo de krita  :Wink: 

----------

## lanshor

Bueno, he probado kgtk y va muy bien, al menos lo poco que he probado.

Pero tengo un problema, lo quiero para firefox, y en firefox no me va (en otras aplicaciones como gimp sí). Debe ser porque estoy usando firefox-bin de 32bits... (el resto del sistema en 64).

Me acabo de bajar la última versión, que no está en portage, y que tiene soporte para interfaz en español. Luego veré si puedo compilarla en 32bits de alguna manera...

----------

## i92guboj

 *lanshor wrote:*   

> Bueno, he probado kgtk y va muy bien, al menos lo poco que he probado.
> 
> Pero tengo un problema, lo quiero para firefox, y en firefox no me va (en otras aplicaciones como gimp sí). Debe ser porque estoy usando firefox-bin de 32bits... (el resto del sistema en 64).
> 
> Me acabo de bajar la última versión, que no está en portage, y que tiene soporte para interfaz en español. Luego veré si puedo compilarla en 32bits de alguna manera...

 

Siempre puedes intentar buscar un rpm. Lo conviertes con rpm2targz y lo descomprimes para extraer los binarios. Otra cosa es cómo echarlo a andar con tu firefox de 32 bits en Gentoo.

----------

## pacho2

Yo creo que deberías enviar un bug para que lo solucionen en firefox. Hay más información en:

http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=503903

http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=440859

(en este caso aplicados a epiphany)

Saludos

----------

## lanshor

No he encontrado rmps ni otros binarios de la última versión, he tratado de compilarlo en otro ordenador de 32 bits he instalarlo aquí, pero no funciona.

Lo ideal sería, como dice pacho2, que lo arreglasen en firefox.

En cuanto tenga un rato me miraré a ver como va bugzilla (nunca lo he usado :S), y mandaré el bug.

Gracias a todos!

----------

## i92guboj

Creo que pacho2 se refería a un bug para los muchachos de firefox, es decir, la fundación mozilla.

Un bug en el bugzilla de gentoo no arreglaría nada, probablemente, porque no se trata en realidad de un bug, sino de algo que debería ir en un feature list o wish request. Una mejora en la interfaz del programa, y no corresponde a los devs de gentoo añadir eso (a no ser que a alguno le salga de forma voluntaria, y aún así habría que cambiar el nombre del paquete a cualquier otra cosa que no fuera firefox).

En cualquier caso, mira antes por ahí, no vaya a ser que sea un tema que ya esté repetido hasta la saciedad. Yo no lo se porque nunca he sido un gran fan de firefox.

----------

## lanshor

Sí sí, me refería al bugzilla de firefox, he estado buscando un bug sobre el tema, pero sólo he encontrado este:

https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=298848

El cual habla de las ventajas en general, del cuadro de seleccionar archivos de KDE, no dicen nada específicamente de las imágenes.

El tema parece estar ya tratado... aunque igual lo que habría que proponer es que incluyeran la previsualización de imágenes, en el mismo diálogo gtk de ahora (es lo que habían hecho en epiphany no?).

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> En cualquier caso, mira antes por ahí, no vaya a ser que sea un tema que ya esté repetido hasta la saciedad. Yo no lo se porque nunca he sido un gran fan de firefox.

 

Tampoco me he molestado en probar otros navegadores, la verdad; intenté usar konqueror pero lo dejé por no soportar transparencia en css y por no tener nada parecido al modo de edición que tienen firefox e internet explorer. Pueden parecer cosas que no son muy comunes, pero a mi me hacen mucha falta  :Smile: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *lanshor wrote:*   

> Sí sí, me refería al bugzilla de firefox

 

Perdona, entonces el que lo entendió mal fui yo.

 *Quote:*   

> , he estado buscando un bug sobre el tema, pero sólo he encontrado este:
> 
> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=298848
> 
> El cual habla de las ventajas en general, del cuadro de seleccionar archivos de KDE, no dicen nada específicamente de las imágenes.
> ...

 

Interesante hilo, y -en lineas generales- corrobora más o menos la idea que yo tenía. Normalmente no suelo entrar en debates de este tipo, pero la gran verdad es que los defensores más radicales de las líneas guía de la pureza de gnome me recuerdan un poco a los trogloditas que aún promueven la ablación genital, por el simple hecho de que es la tradición, es la ley, y no se puede cambiar. Aunque se sepa a ciencia cierta que no es buena, que no tiene ventaja alguna y si muchos inconvenientes y peligros... da igual. Es la ley (de la tribu, o del loco de turno) y hay que cumplirla  :Razz: 

Me parece muy bien que no quieran meter diálogos de kdelibs en firefox, lo veo muy lógico. Pero a falta de algo realmente decente en gtk, los desarrolladores de firefox deberían de tener un poco de sentido común, y meter baza en el asunto. Vamos jeje, que un mockup y un par páginas de código no van a cargarse el proyecto ni van a despistar a nadie.

Y con esto, ya lleno mi cuota de chorradas del año, lo juro  :Smile: 

----------

## pacho2

comparar eso con la ablación me parece un poco exagerado, pero bueno  :Wink: 

Me he limitado a enviar un bug (probablemente será duplicado, pero es que el bugzilla de mozilla me parece taaaann caótico... :-S):

https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=408814

Al menos servirá, si es duplicado, para encontrar el bug apropiado de una vez  :Sad: 

Es un bug idéntico al de epiphany pero añado el link al bug de epiphany en el que han resuelto esto. No creo que necesiten usar el diálogo de kde para tener las previsualizaciones

----------

## lanshor

Bueno, ya he conseguido tener diálogos KDE para firefox-bin para guardar, abrir, y seleccionar archivo  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

Es una solución un poco "chapucera", o más bien sucia, pero funciona...

Se trata de sustituir un archivo por otro:

Nos bajamos el nuevo de http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=13967 y lo descomprimimos, hacemos una copia de seguridad del antiguo y lo sustituimos por el nuevo (en mi caso el antiguo estaba en /opt/firefox/components).

Después abrimos firefox, escribimos en la barra de direcciones "about:config" y seleccionamos el campo "ui.allow_platform_file_picker" y lo ponemos a false.

Cerramos todos los firefoxes que tengamos abiertos, y listo, la próxima vez tendremos diálogos KDE.

Ahora, tareas antes complicadas como subir la imagen correcta a una web cuando todas las del directorio tienen nombres como P0000001.JPG, se vuelven sencillas al poder previsualizarlas todas de golpe...

En cada actualización supongo que se restaurará el archivo original, lo suyo sería que lo arreglasen bien... pero mientras, esta es una solución.

----------

## i92guboj

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> comparar eso con la ablación me parece un poco exagerado, pero bueno 
> 
> 

 

Bueno jeje, decir que es "un poco" exagerado es muy suave   :Twisted Evil: 

Solo era una exageración para enfatizar un poco mi visión del tema: el sinsentido.

Espero que nadie lo haya entendido de forma completamente literal. No es mi intención herir sensibilidades, todo depende del contexto jeje  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Me he limitado a enviar un bug (probablemente será duplicado, pero es que el bugzilla de mozilla me parece taaaann caótico... :-S):
> 
> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=408814
> ...

 

Ojalá sirva para algo. Desde luego ese es el camino correcto. Aunque en según que tipo de cosas, la peña de gnome es bastante intransigente. Sobre todo si tienen unas "guidelines" prefijadas. Si eso es bueno o malo, ya lo dejo a la discrección de cada uno  :Wink: 

----------

## lanshor

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Bueno jeje, decir que es "un poco" exagerado es muy suave  
> 
> Solo era una exageración para enfatizar un poco mi visión del tema: el sinsentido.
> 
> Espero que nadie lo haya entendido de forma completamente literal. No es mi intención herir sensibilidades, todo depende del contexto jeje 

 

No me gusta hablar de este tema, porque la gente está tan cansada ya, que apenas dices tu opinión te crucifican por flameador. Pero bueno... tengo que darte la razón. No querer añadir ciertas opciones que suponen una mejora clara y esencial, por obsesionarse con el minimalismo y la simplicidad desproporcionada, me es incomprensible. Si fueran problema técnicos, dificultades de algún tipo... pues lo entendería.

En fin, ya me he desahogado yo tmb...

Volviendo al tema del hilo, quería avisar de que firefox se bloquea mientras el diálogo kde está abierto (se desbloquea en cuanto lo cerramos). Esto no debería suponer ninguna molestia, salvo que estemos ejecutando algo en flash o javascript durante la existencia del diálogo. En cualquier caso, dicho queda.

----------

## pacho2

Bueno, al menos el navegador oficial de gnome ya lo ha solucionado. Firefox depende más de la gente de mozilla y de sus decisiones que de gnome  :Wink: 

Saludos y a ver si hay suerte  :Smile: 

----------

